# bengal vs saber vs code



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

u could look at a martin moab..dang near the same as the bengal...mabe a lil better ..Guy i bought my bow from has some NEW any very cheap priced..Here is the link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=794562


----------



## gersty (Dec 6, 2008)

I recntly puchased the martin saber and love it, It shoots like a dream and is light, compact, quiet and fast it is an awesome bow if you get one you will not be dissappointed I promise you that.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

my first bow was a martin saber... i got it the first year it was released. it was a great bow for the price and i killed my first deer ever with it but unfortunately this passed year it developed SERIOUS cam lean. this made tuning it a absolute pain. the idler wheel actually spun under the string as well. so i wouldn't recommend the saber unless they changed the limb pockets on the new saber.


----------

